# What's this Fleetwood? fender ridge



## rideahiggins (May 20, 2015)

What is the ridge for on this front fender of this bike? Does it serve a purpose or is it just an added detail?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 20, 2015)

Spot for your initials to go.


----------



## partsguy (May 20, 2015)

Mike, that is a GORGEOUS Fleetwood! What year is it? '39?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2015)

partsguy said:


> Mike, that is a GORGEOUS Fleetwood! What year is it? '39?




Not my bike(I wish!), just a couple pics off Google.

Ad pic off Dave's site http://www.nostalgic.net/


----------



## JAF/CO (May 21, 2015)

I am interested in that girls bike if its for sale

let me know thanks

e-mail preferred


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 22, 2015)

*Damn nice fender*

Damn I need that fender.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 22, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Damn I need that fender.




Is it peaked?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 22, 2015)

Ahh nevermind,


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 22, 2015)

My mcauleys are round top.


----------



## John (May 22, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> My mcauleys are round top.




CWC and Huffman made bikes for Firestone with the letter trays. The letters are the same but not the trays.



John


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 22, 2015)

Neat!!


----------

